# Racemixing Debate



## MvAgusta (Nov 20, 2022)

Has this recent thought about how globalism has led to the rise of racemixing. Whilst I personally don’t care about people’s choices or preferences this got me thinking about why it’s so common nowadays. Is it the media promoting it? Is is social engineering? Decades of propaganda? Fetishization of the “exotic”?

Beyond this what are your opinions on racemixing? Do you think there’s upsides and downsides? Or do you support the natural diversity of our species and ought to protect our racial groupings?

This might not be philosophical but personally to me I think there is a lot of think about regarding this especially after the death of a recent billionaire CEO Donald Foss who racemixed with a Black woman and his daughter went viral after denouncing her own White father


----------



## wtfNeedSignUp (Nov 20, 2022)

Do you honestly think anyone will say yes to that question? Anyways racemixing either happen from women wanting "exotic" flavour and not thinking of the risk, or men going for easier women.


----------



## Chilson (Nov 20, 2022)

The truth? Its not as common as you think. The media just massively over represents it to push the narrative.

The vast majority of people are still more attracted to people of their own skin color than other skin colors. Its built into our evolutionary biology to prefer people from our own "tribe" and to have a dislike of those outside of it. The easiest way to identify our tribe is through physical traits such as skin color and other shared features. Even walking down a urban park or street in a major metropolitan city, the place with the most "multiculturalism", you will see the vast majority of couples are people of the same skin color.

People dismiss the genetic argument because of the Nazi's obsession with genes in WW2, but there is without a doubt genetic differences between different races of people. Its more than skin color to be sure, otherwise Basketball and (American) Football wouldn't be dominated by blacks and the Japanese wouldn't crush at Baseball as hard as they do (not even mentioning the IQ differences across races).

Being as impartial as I can be, I look at children, racemixed or not, the same way I look at dog breeds. Different mixes confer different pros and cons. Some are just bad ideas, others confer greater benefits from the mix than if they remained "purebred".

In terms of people attracted to other races, yeah its a fetish thing. Then again, since when do people choose a partner that doesn't meet a fetish they have? Being sexually attracted to your partner is a pretty big part of the relationship after all.

People are free to do whatever the hell they want in my eyes, but there is a reason social stigmas exist against certain racemixed couples and its more than just "Bigotry".


----------



## MvAgusta (Nov 20, 2022)

Chilson said:


> The truth? Its not as common as you think. The media just massively over represents it to push the narrative.
> 
> The vast majority of people are still more attracted to people of their own skin color than other skin colors. Its built into our evolutionary biology to prefer people from our own "tribe" and to have a dislike of those outside of it. The easiest way to identify our tribe is through physical traits such as skin color and other shared features. Even walking down a urban park or street in a major metropolitan city, the place with the most "multiculturalism", you will see the vast majority of couples are people of the same skin color.
> 
> ...


I also like to think of countries as a byproduct of the races and peoples who make up the country. America’s wealth and power is rooted in its Anglo-Saxon or Celto-Germanic heritage, and only recently did other races come en masse since 1965.

Likewise looking at Britain, Germany, Netherlands, Norway, Scandinavia, Belgium, Switzerland or Denmark and you’ll see the same advance high tier cultures as what their diasporas did in the US

The poverty of Afro Americans is also reflective of the poverty of black nations or Black Brazilians

Speaking of Brazil, I’ve noticed South Brazil is largely White, and the most developed. Black Brazil is impoverished and underdeveloped


----------



## Wooper (Nov 20, 2022)

Most of the serious relationships I've had were with black women. I don't have a preference for them, I know alot of people date within their race, but I don't care. I think some promote it because of love & all that gay shit, but recently I've seen some more liberal outlets condem on screen mixed relationships too. I don't think it is as common as it is portrayed, but I'd think that most people aren't actively seeking someone outside their race.
Again yeah there are obvious cons to it, but I think it is becoming harder for modern western nations to avoid natural diversity. Hell even some white looking people like Italians or Irish are considered to not be real white.
I think in the case of Donald Floss' daughter that is more of a case of her being a rich bitch more than her being mixed race. But yeah I've heard of some people who are mixed are more aggressive towards one side, & it's not always the white side too.


----------



## Vingle (Nov 20, 2022)

I'm against bestiality, and does who engage in it deserves to be shot.


----------



## Overly Serious (Nov 20, 2022)

I prefer to slice horizontally, not vertically. Find the best person you can with the best traits. Better to procreate with the genetic elite of a different racial group than someone terribly wrong of your own. Or you know, just whoever you fall in love with if you like.

But yes, there's a fetishization of race-mixing by the media who have some idea that it's a social target to be aspired to. Nor, much as I'd like to blame it, is that solely the result of American influence though it's the largest promoter. It's been around for ages at least as far back as Absolutely Fabulous:

_(context: Saffy's mother has been horrified all episode that her daughter is pregnant because it'll mean she's a grand-mother. Then Saffy mentions that the father is Black)_





Like most things, if the media left it alone and just let people do what they want everything would be better.


----------



## The Empirical Bogey (Nov 20, 2022)

MvAgusta said:


> I also like to think of countries as a byproduct of the races and peoples who make up the country. America’s wealth and power is rooted in its Anglo-Saxon or Celto-Germanic heritage, and only recently did other races come en masse since 1965.


America is what happens when North Europeans act like South Europeans. Alternatively, it's what happens when North and South Europe are combined.

A lot of influence might've come from the North, but we have to thank the South for their cuisine, their non-inbred genes, and their languages. Half of English is Latin and French.


----------



## Fanatical Pragmatist (Nov 20, 2022)

If she's hot, who cares?


----------



## DicksOutForKiwigglers (Nov 20, 2022)

I wear a condom anyway.


----------



## Apochrypha (Nov 20, 2022)

Usually the general consesus on racemixing is fuck/marry/date whoever you want as long as it's between adults and consensual. I tend to agree because life is too short to care about things like that. Just find someone you love and make it work.


----------



## PipTheAlchemist (Nov 20, 2022)

Chilson said:


> but there is a reason social stigmas exist against certain racemixed couples and its more than just "Bigotry".


Tell me any place outside of /pol/ where racemixing is stigmatized


----------



## serious n00b (Nov 20, 2022)

PipTheAlchemist said:


> Tell me any place outside of /pol/ where racemixing is stigmatized


The asian half of an hapa's extended family?


----------



## PipTheAlchemist (Nov 20, 2022)

serious n00b said:


> The asian half of an hapa's extended family?


Only hated by /pol/. The rest of wider normie society does not give a shit


----------



## Wormy (Nov 20, 2022)

PipTheAlchemist said:


> The rest of wider normie society does not give a shit


And this is one more reason why normies are better company than 99% of the internet.


----------



## Tree (Nov 20, 2022)

This is pretty fucking gay. There is no debate, it's beyond obvious that it is bad.

There are always exceptions, but if you aren't the one making them, than those who benefit from miscegenation at your civilization's expense will.

I'm tired of having people who don't have our interests in mind seed the so called topics of debate. We'd be better off debating whether we should deport 90% or 100% of the illegitimate immigration since the criminal LBJ administration opened the borders. We don't have power either way, so why let yourself be played by those who actively and openly work against your interests?

That is to say, never engage your enemy on their terms. Given the ability, if the issue of the day, put forward by some goblin, is whether government documents should be required to have non binary genders on them, it'd be better to put in front of the public debates on the idea that it should be illegal for sexual preferences or fetishes to be anywhere near the notion of gender in any organization legally recognized by the government.


----------



## Homophobic white dog (Nov 20, 2022)

Entirely indifferent to it, as long as it isn't encouraged or enforced which is when I'm opposed to it, the same way I would with enforced or encouraged racial 'purity', whatever that is.

Just let people marry whoever they like, if they marry among their own people fine, if they marry outside fine, too. 
I personally have curry fever.


----------



## Homoturk (Nov 20, 2022)

Anything goes as long as I can get a south asian ladyboy wife


----------



## Ita Mori (Nov 20, 2022)

No one wants a mutt for a pet, so why do they want mutt children?


----------



## Catler (Nov 20, 2022)

I literally don't care at all, as long as the other person is stable and is good material for a long term relationship their skin colour is irrelevant to me. Colour does not factor into how happy I wouldn't or wouldn't be with a person.

It's not the taboo it once was, normal people just do not care in the west at this point, save for poltards.

The ultimate success would be to marry a native, cuck the government, and never ever pay sales/gas tax again.


----------



## Uberpenguin (Nov 20, 2022)

PipTheAlchemist said:


> Only hated by /pol/. The rest of wider normie society does not give a shit


Disagree, I think you don't know what the rest of normie society believes.

People might not be goosestepping and saying that if you date a black person you should be thrown in a camp, but no, average people who otherwise aren't that politically affiliated absolutely do care about race mixing, irl if some girl is with a black guy word gets around, other guys tell you and it's looked at harshly.

It isn't impossible for those kinds of relationships to be respected, if the two can prove they're serious and it isn't some kind of race fetish then people will be more accepting over time; however people will tend to be very skeptical, mainly because they have good reason to be skeptical, because average people are able to observe from experience that mixed race couples tend to be very dysfunctional.

Also, ask yourself this: if society is such a big fan of race mixing, why is the media and journalists, who at every other turn do everything they can to undermine and brainwash average people, so intent on it?
So they'll aggressively support and promote all kinds of other social propaganda that isn't reflected by the average person, but this one single time their social attitude totally aligns with what the average middle class person believes, and the only people who look askance at race mixing is /pol/?
That's quite the coincidence.

Most of the time the attitude seems to be that families are totally fine coexisting or being friends with other races, but if someone comes home with a different race and tries to make them part of the unit your family and friends aren't going to look at it very kindly.


----------



## Tree (Nov 20, 2022)

Dialectics aside, for those afflicted by talmudic brain rot: race mixing often results in physical and mental health difficulties, both ultimately being genetic, but behavioral issues result from having even less of a notion of belonging to any given place or people which is essential to human development beyond an atomized slave mentality. Additionally, different races have different behavioral proclivities which can conflict in mixed peoples. If you need an appeal to emotion, it's essentially child abuse.

Race mixing could only be considered good for those of races who find themselves otherwise outmatched. The liberal excuse of humanity doesn't hold up as those willing to get over their programming will admit, if the goal is human survival and success, or even progress and happiness, the best strategy would be to select against the procreation of most africans, aboriginals, and talmudic populations, let alone race mix with them.

Not to mention there is plenty of diversity among broader groups which produce much better general results. Is it race mixing for an English to marry a French? Maybe, but certainly not the affront of involving an aboriginal. Again, it depends who decides what is ok and what their motives are. If you are ruled by people who wish to breed a slave population to international finance and their debased, anti-human proclivities, which manifests a colloquially named "clown world", you'd be stupid to be open or even indifferent to their ideas just because you'd be ok with a japanese waifu. You may think people will choose what they want, but at mass and scale it should be obvious that things can be and are being nudged, or more like shoved these days, against the general interests of freedom loving peoples.


----------



## PipTheAlchemist (Nov 20, 2022)

Wormy said:


> And this is one more reason why normies are better company than 99% of the internet.


Shame I have to agree. As faggoty as normies can be sometimes, I'd still trust the average normie to be around my hypothetical kids any day over the average Kiwi Farms/4chan user


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Nov 20, 2022)

Cute petite brown skinned wavy black-haired Aryan women

Endogamy is for conflict-averse sissy cucks. Real champions have a conquistador mentality, seizing the women of rival tribes to breed out their genes and create vigorous new strains of humanity.


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Nov 20, 2022)

Chilson said:


> The truth? Its not as common as you think. The media just massively over represents it to push the narrative.
> 
> The vast majority of people are still more attracted to people of their own skin color than other skin colors. Its built into our evolutionary biology to prefer people from our own "tribe" and to have a dislike of those outside of it. The easiest way to identify our tribe is through physical traits such as skin color and other shared features. Even walking down a urban park or street in a major metropolitan city, the place with the most "multiculturalism", you will see the vast majority of couples are people of the same skin color.
> 
> ...


This is how I see it to. When I am talking to someone (who I can talk safely about it with), my brief pitch is:
1) We know personality is partially genetic
2) Ethnic groups are groups of people with similar genes/shared heredity
3) There is no reason then to assume that ethnic groups CANNOT influence behavior through genetics.

And then you prove the principle by pointing to dog breeds, which are the direct equivalent of our ethnic groups. One of the most illustrative things I've seen with it is how dogs will instinctively do things they were bred for. Shetland Sheepdogs will just naturally play with people by chasing them around, trying to herd them, and nipping at their feet. It's not learned behavior, it's not trained, the Sheltie could be a little puppy that's raised in a house and it will still do that. Likewise, Retrievers will naturally take to fetch more readily than other dogs. 

As for how much of it behavior actually is attributable to race, I don't know. As I understand there is supposed to be way more genetic variability between individuals than there is between races, though clearly we are still able to see regularities in physical appearance. Often I hear it as 40% heredity with personality, so what percent of your genes could be considered "racial" as opposed to "individual," to the extent that question even makes sense. But just to make up a number, say it's only 25%. Then already your personality is only 10% racial. That's not insignificant, but it's not like a stereotype either.

I don't think race is the main determinant of people's behaviors, I think in most theories of history based around race you can easily disprove them by finding times when that culture was ahead or behind others, and you can usually find valid sociological theories that explain why some groups behave differently. I just don't think it's honest to dogmatically refuse the idea that it could have some effect.


----------



## JamusActimus (Nov 20, 2022)

People vocally against race mixing are more often than not a prime specimen of the human race with perfect genes.


----------



## TitusOvid (Nov 20, 2022)

Racemixing with niggers is basically throwing your heritage away and letting a primitive race take over. It's a step back evolutionarily and takes ages to overcome even if every subsequent generation avoids mixing with niggers. I'd say the same also about mixing with South Indian and Australian australoids.


----------



## Wormy (Nov 20, 2022)

TitusOvid said:


> Racemixing with niggers is basically throwing your heritage away


Fucking a black magically doesn't take away anything my ancestors did. Shame your family line are such snowflakes.


----------



## TitusOvid (Nov 20, 2022)

Wormy said:


> Fucking a black magically doesn't take away anything my ancestors did. Shame your family line are such snowflakes.


It doesn't take it away. It just means you are not worthy of it.


----------



## Wormy (Nov 20, 2022)

TitusOvid said:


> It doesn't take it away. It just means you are not worthy of it.


Says who? If my ancestors don't like it, they can wake their dead asses up and tell me. Right before I put them down with a shotgun or get a priest to exorcise them, cuz while I'm fine on race mixing I will NOT have undead on my property.


----------



## Mothra1988 (Nov 20, 2022)

Tree said:


> This is pretty fucking gay. There is no debate, it's beyond obvious that it is bad.



If there wasn't "race mixing," the white race literally wouldn't exist because it came into existence through race mixing between human and pre-human species.  This is what you people are forced to believe anyways since you abandoned religion due it to being connected to ancient jews.  lol  Either way, your stand point is childish and tends to come from people too autistic to have a relationship.



Tree said:


> Dialectics aside, for those afflicted by talmudic brain rot: race mixing often results in physical and mental health difficulties, both ultimately being genetic, but behavioral issues result from having even less of a notion of belonging to any given place or people which is essential to human development beyond an atomized slave mentality. Additionally, different races have different behavioral proclivities which can conflict in mixed peoples. If you need an appeal to emotion, it's essentially child abuse.
> 
> Race mixing could only be considered good for those of races who find themselves otherwise outmatched. The liberal excuse of humanity doesn't hold up as those willing to get over their programming will admit, if the goal is human survival and success, or even progress and happiness, the best strategy would be to select against the procreation of most africans, aboriginals, and talmudic populations, let alone race mix with them.
> 
> Not to mention there is plenty of diversity among broader groups which produce much better general results. Is it race mixing for an English to marry a French? Maybe, but certainly not the affront of involving an aboriginal. Again, it depends who decides what is ok and what their motives are. If you are ruled by people who wish to breed a slave population to international finance and their debased, anti-human proclivities, which manifests a colloquially named "clown world", you'd be stupid to be open or even indifferent to their ideas just because you'd be ok with a japanese waifu. You may think people will choose what they want, but at mass and scale it should be obvious that things can be and are being nudged, or more like shoved these days, against the general interests of freedom loving peoples.



A bunch of  larping stormfag pseudo-intellectual hogwash.  One give away of course is you throw in Jews with Africans, which makes no sense outside of the framework of meme natsoc idiocy that's up there with flat earth for logical consistency or truth.


----------



## JamusActimus (Nov 20, 2022)

TitusOvid said:


> It doesn't take it away. It just means you are not worthy of it.


You're talking about it like being "white"(show your pink nipples faggot) is a super power.


----------



## Save the Loli (Nov 20, 2022)

I disagree with race-mixing out of aesthetic value. Most race-mixing has been the result of violent conquest or subjugation (i.e. Latin America). There are some distinct subraces of Native Americans and Aboriginals that are completely extinct now because they've been so thoroughly race-mixed with whites (or in some cases blacks) which is a complete loss for the human race. They only survive in pictures taken 100+ years ago by anthropologists, usually of very old men and women. Like that's a big part of why there are no full-blooded Australian Aboriginal models, because the full-blooded community is so small due to 200+ years of race-mixing with whites.

However, I think there is some value when it comes to building nations. Nations built of multiple races are inherently more fragile than nations of a single race. That's why President Gaspar Rodriguez de Francia of Paraguay banned all non-interracial marriages to preserve his nation's identity. If the US were race-mixed into a mestizo type nation (based on youth demographics, I think genetically it would be like 79% white, 10% Native American, 10% black, 1% Asian), it would do wonders for social stability since we'd be one people, not divided by race. This is why globohomo wants to race-mix the entire _world_ (which would be the worst genocide imaginable) so they can make a global identity of consoomer-serfs in a stable reich of their own creation.

Now the media's race-mixing obsession is just disgusting. It shouldn't matter what race you are, it's propaganda demeaning to both blacks and whites (which is part of their agenda to destroy both the black and white race). I don't think race-mixing should be banned, but I think some sort of reverse DEI should exist where companies are financially punished for putting out too much race-mixing content.


----------



## TitusOvid (Nov 20, 2022)

It's something I value that is endangered. Racemixing (with nigger mixing being the worst of it) is slowly but surely reducing the percentage of Whites in the world and this is an absolute shame after all they have done to advance the human race.


----------



## Toolbox (Nov 20, 2022)

Everyone's always talking about racemixing. What about racist mixing?


----------



## Butterschmalz (Nov 20, 2022)

I got nothing against race mixing if it only would be biology. But my wife is from a different European country and we are spending time discussing cultural differences. How the heck do I explain to a Mexican lady that mashed potatoes sauerkraut and schnitzel is the way to go? Or a jewess that the foreskin fuckin stays? Only problems...


----------



## Pissmaster (Nov 20, 2022)

Buncha redditors ITT getting offended because they think people who don't like racemixing are trying to destroy their white savior complex of snatching up a poor brown girl from the third world


----------



## fakemon (Nov 20, 2022)

race mixing is allowed one skin shade either side of a pantone grid, as long as the skin tones of the couple are adjacent.


----------



## Wormy (Nov 20, 2022)

Pissmaster said:


> Buncha redditors ITT getting offended because they think people who don't like racemixing are trying to destroy their white savior complex of snatching up a poor brown girl from the third world


REEEEEEEE, strangers are hurting my fee fee's by fucking a brown girl! 

And you call other people Redditors?


----------



## Netizennameless (Nov 20, 2022)

Butterschmalz said:


> I got nothing against race mixing if it only would be biology. But my wife is from a different European country and we are spending time discussing cultural differences. How the heck do I explain to a Mexican lady that mashed potatoes sauerkraut and schnitzel is the way to go? Or a jewess that the foreskin fuckin stays? Only problems...


with a firm, but fair back-hand.  Works in every language.


----------



## Johnny Salami (Nov 20, 2022)

The modern day American Negro is a byproduct of a female slave being impregnated by her Jewish masters... it's been a disaster for the human race


----------



## Pissmaster (Nov 20, 2022)

Wormy said:


> REEEEEEEE, strangers are hurting my fee fee's by fucking a brown girl!
> 
> And you call other people Redditors?


YWNFABG


----------



## Wormy (Nov 20, 2022)

Johnny Salami said:


> Jewish masters


Since when were Antebellum upper crust Jewish? Scarlett O' Hara didn't eat no bagels. 



Pissmaster said:


> YWNFABG


English motherfucker do you speak it?


----------



## Save the Loli (Nov 21, 2022)

Wormy said:


> Since when were Antebellum upper crust Jewish? Scarlett O' Hara didn't eat no bagels.


True, they mostly just ran the slave trade and financed the Confederacy (thanks Judah P. Benjamin) so didn't own too many slaves themselves.


----------



## Brahma (Nov 21, 2022)

Mixed race children are far more likely to be on trouble with the law.

I don't know why you'd want to risk that for your children


----------



## Mister Uno (Nov 21, 2022)

I just want my kids to look like me and my potential wife and share a similar heritage. I say this as someone who loves Asian and Hispanic women. As simple as that. Mutt children rarely look good ESPECIALLY with niggers.


----------



## Spud (Nov 21, 2022)

If you do it, just remember that your kids will be genetically different from you and will cause issues if they are in need of donations, like blood, bone marrow and the sort


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Nov 21, 2022)

Ughubughughughughughghlug said:


> Cute petite brown skinned wavy black-haired Aryan women
> 
> Endogamy is for conflict-averse sissy cucks. Real champions have a conquistador mentality, seizing the women of rival tribes to breed out their genes and create vigorous new strains of humanity.


You all think about it this way:

You know how mad it makes you when Becky fucks Tyrone instead of you?
Imagine the rage it would drive Chang, Rajesh, Miguel, or Trayvon to when you're plowing his women.


----------



## Tetragrammaton (Nov 21, 2022)

if you wanna be scientific about it racemixing is fine because the only reason other races exist are because the planet has different types of weather in different places and humans simply adapted. so racemixing itself is fine because its whatever if you find someone attractive who gives a fuck. the issue i think people have with it is more related to culture. you might be attracted to asians for example but you might hate asian culture or maybe you are into blacks but despise black culture.  when it comes to that stuff though just find someone who acts the way you want.


----------



## Aero the Alcoholic Bat (Nov 21, 2022)

Racemixing is fine.

Making a fetish out of it is disgusting.

The real issue is culture.  It always boils down to culture.


----------



## TyrasGuard (Nov 21, 2022)

I thought the point was to pick the best partner


----------



## Deadwaste (Nov 21, 2022)

race mixing is based


----------



## Mojo Thief (Nov 21, 2022)

Race mixing is based if the man is white


----------



## Oglooger (Nov 22, 2022)

I read this thread and a bunch of people are going on about the two consenting adults loving eachother.
but no one brings up the child that comes with such a relationship and the identity issues that potentially comes with it.


----------



## Mothra1988 (Nov 22, 2022)

Oglooger said:


> I read this thread and a bunch of people are going on about the two consenting adults loving eachother.
> but no one brings up the child that comes with such a relationship and the identity issues that potentially comes with it.


I know plenty of people like that, all are very well adjusted kids/adults.  I don't think anyone really cares about this shit anymore, it's not 1928 anymore.  You need to ignore the mad /pol/ virgins who thinks some shooter they wish they were represents all mixed race children, they're brains are broken and also believe things like basic hygiene is bad for you.


----------



## Pissmaster (Nov 22, 2022)

Mothra1988 said:


> I know plenty of people like that, all are very well adjusted kids/adults.  I don't think anyone really cares about this shit anymore, it's not 1928 anymore.  You need to ignore the mad /pol/ virgins who thinks some shooter they wish they were represents all mixed race children, they're brains are broken and also believe things like basic hygiene are bad for you.


>what you write when Tyrone lets you take your laptop into the closet


----------



## Stabmaster Arson II (Nov 22, 2022)

For some reason, I'm unable to quote my post from this thread where this discussion was already floated.






						Will this board prove segregation works?
					

Some people's idea of a good time, a good act or a good idea are too diametrically opposed for them to ever live together in harmony. Segregation is the only way to peace.  This is why Afrika must be retaken for only the black race, and all white people banished to Europe. Whites can not be...




					kiwifarms.net
				




So have a copy/paste


> Some people's idea of a good time, a good act or a good idea are too diametrically opposed for them to ever live together in harmony. Segregation is the only way to peace.
> 
> This is why Afrika must be retaken for only the black race, and all white people banished to Europe. Whites can not be allowed to live around blacks and drag them down any longer.
> 
> People talk about black crime rate being high. There is a way to drop it to 0%. If all black people are released from their western chains and go home to Afrika, there will be no black crime rate there, because everyone is black. It will just be a crime rate then rather than a black crime rate, and this ridiculous strawman aimed at our communities will no longer be used.


----------



## Unnamed Source (Nov 22, 2022)

MvAgusta said:


> I also like to think of countries as a byproduct of the races and peoples who make up the country. America’s wealth and power is rooted in its Anglo-Saxon or Celto-Germanic heritage, and only recently did other races come en masse since 1965.
> 
> Likewise looking at Britain, Germany, Netherlands, Norway, Scandinavia, Belgium, Switzerland or Denmark and you’ll see the same advance high tier cultures as what their diasporas did in the US
> 
> ...



I agree that ethnicity matters to a degree when it comes to a country's society, but I would caution against an essentialized view of "ethnic character" that views ethnicities as unchanging and population genetics as a one way road - environmental and cultural factors can also have huge effects on populations within a matter of centuries.

For example, there are theories suggesting that some of the traits which made the English specifically and Northwest Europeans generally especially "civilisationally capable" only arose during the Middle Ages, because of different mating patterns and family structures that changed the society and perhaps (more controversially) the genetic makeup of these populations. 

In antiquity and up to the early medieval period, most Germanic cultures had very close-knit kinship systems inclusing endogamous (cousin) marriages - society was relatively focused around extended families, tribes and clans the way it still is in many societies around the world. With the advent of Christianity in Western Europe and the tabooization of endogamous marriage, these family lineage ties were weakened and spousal ties strengthened - families became smaller and more 'nuclear'.  Arranged marriages were also increasingly tabooized and people, at least those outside the nobility, enjoyed larger self-determination in terms of partner choice and often married later.

According to some scholars, the social effects of this were that the kind of familial nepotism that characterises clan societies began to disappear - people's attitudes became more "individualistic" and "universalist", identifying more with a religious, cultural or ethnic identity than a tribal lineage one. Corruption declined, social trust among strangers increased, society became more open and "corporate" as the church, the state and the market increasingly became the center of people's lives. Later cultural developments towards increased universalism and individualism, like Protestantism and Liberalism, might ultimately have their root in this divergence too.

(Some books on this really interesting topic are _'Why Europe?: The Medieval Origins of Its Special Path' _by Michael Mitterauer and _'The Origins of English Individualism: The Family, Property and Social Transition' _ by Alan MacFarlane)_
_
Another example would be the Ashkenazi Jews - as a culture and ethnicity they've only existed for slightly more than 1000 years, but due to the social exclusion and occupational specialisation largely forced on them they grew culturally and also genetically divergent from both their Oriental Jewish "relatives" and the Europeans they lived around. (An interesting but obviously controversial study on this is _'Natural History of Ashkenazi Intelligence' _by Cochran et al)

So "ethnic character" can change as a result of environmental and social changes, it can even be incentivized to - the Catholic Church that banned cousin marriage and the Europeans who banned Jews from farming and crafts guilds were doing social engineering on a huge scale without even knowing it.


----------



## MvAgusta (Nov 22, 2022)

Unnamed Source said:


> I agree that ethnicity matters to a degree when it comes to a country's society, but I would caution against an essentialized view of "ethnic character" that views ethnicities as unchanging and population genetics as a one way road - environmental and cultural factors can also have huge effects on populations within a matter of centuries.
> 
> For example, there are theories suggesting that some of the traits which made the English specifically and Northwest Europeans generally especially "civilisationally capable" only arose during the Middle Ages, because of different mating patterns and family structures that changed the society and perhaps (more controversially) the genetic makeup of these populations.
> 
> ...


Jews similar to Arabs also are engaged in cousin marriages. I read that all Ashkenazis are basically 12th cousins, and that Ashkenazi Jews are descended from 330 Jews from 1,000 years ago.

Also similar to their Semitic cousins, Jews have no concept of real “liberty”, they have an authoritarian collectivistic mindset. I think Marx touched upon this by calling it asiatic despotism


----------



## Unnamed Source (Nov 22, 2022)

MvAgusta said:


> Jews similar to Arabs also are engaged in cousin marriages. I read that all Ashkenazis are basically 12th cousins, and that Ashkenazi Jews are descended from 330 Jews from 1,000 years ago.
> 
> Also similar to their Semitic cousins, Jews have no concept of real “liberty”, they have an authoritarian collectivistic mindset. I think Marx touched upon this by calling it asiatic despotism


Yeah, they went through a genetic bottleneck at some point in the early middle ages, I think I read a number something like 400 families. From what I remember, there were notable regional differences in terms of cousin marriages though - just like with non-Jews, they were more common in the East (Russia, Poland) than the West (France, Germany). In general, there's differences between the Ashkenazim populations in the Pale of Settlement (which were more populous, poorer and less educated on average) and those in the Western European countries and their colonies.

My personal take is that while Ashkenazi Jews do have a familial/tribal culture, it's markedly different from most other clan societies (at least in Western Europe/America) because of their history as a perpetual diaspora minority population, and also their relatively high level of education and wealth. They are internally clannish, but outwardly cosmopolitan and universalist - the fascists called them "rootless", but maybe "epiphytic" is better since their culture blossomed anywhere it could build on an existing civilisational framework and benefit from tolerant, universalist cultural norms.

I think they have a certain ethnic solidarity that transcends ideology, but beyond that they're also a culture that can tolerate a lot of self-expression and dissent. (Western) Jewish culture is very 'discursive',  placing high esteem on debate, argument and critique going back to Talmudic law, and that is also reflected in it's philosophical and artistic output. So they're tribal in the sense of feeling a strong cultural kinship with each other and closing rank against outside threats, but I wouldn't call Western Ashkenazim collectivistic or authoritarian as a whole - it's a culture that produced tons of dissidents, revolutionaries and excentrics.

I know about Marx's writing's on the Asiatic mode of production and Wittfoegel's theory of Oriental Despotism, but I did not know either of them connected it to Jewish culture. The only writing from Marx on Jewish culture I know (in *'On the Jewish Question'*) is mostly about how the Jewish people had become tied to the bourgeois/capitalist economic system.


----------



## Pissmaster (Nov 22, 2022)

Halle Berry - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				






> Early life​Berry was born Maria Halle Berry in Cleveland, Ohio,[1] on August 14, 1966,[2] to Judith Ann (née Hawkins), a white English immigrant from Liverpool,[3] and Jerome Jesse Berry, an African-American man.[1]





> They divorced when Berry was four years old, and she and her older sister Heidi Berry-Henderson[5] were raised exclusively by their mother.[1] She has been estranged from her father since childhood,[1][6] noting in 1992 that she did not even know if he was still alive.[5] Her father was abusive to her mother, and Berry has recalled witnessing her mother being beaten daily, kicked down stairs, and hit in the head with a wine bottle.[7]


----------



## JambledUpWords (Nov 22, 2022)

If you’re married to a Jew, but you yourself are white, is it interracial or not? Most Jews I’ve met look indistinguishable from other Europeans.


----------



## Pissmaster (Nov 22, 2022)

JambledUpWords said:


> If you’re married to a Jew, but you yourself are white, is it interracial or not? Most Jews I’ve met look indistinguishable from other Europeans.


If your spouse's dad is the Jew, then that person is not considered fully Jewish, therefore it is kosher.  If the mother is a Jew, that person _is, _therefore it's miscegenation, because that person is an official card-carrying Jew.  This makes sense, somehow.


----------



## the fall of man (Nov 22, 2022)

I think judicious raacemixing with an eye towards improving stock is absolutely fine. Regardless of race, two stable and ethical parents can produce and raise a quality citizen.

Disclaimer: hapa


----------



## Mothra1988 (Nov 22, 2022)

the fall of man said:


> I think judicious raacemixing with an eye towards improving stock is absolutely fine. Regardless of race, two stable and ethical parents can produce and raise a quality citizen.
> 
> Disclaimer: hapa


I like that some of the people racist agaisnt asians in this thread have anime avatars.  Oh the cognitive dissonance.  lol


----------



## MvAgusta (Nov 22, 2022)

Unnamed Source said:


> Yeah, they went through a genetic bottleneck at some point in the early middle ages, I think I read a number something like 400 families. From what I remember, there were notable regional differences in terms of cousin marriages though - just like with non-Jews, they were more common in the East (Russia, Poland) than the West (France, Germany). In general, there's differences between the Ashkenazim populations in the Pale of Settlement (which were more populous, poorer and less educated on average) and those in the Western European countries and their colonies.
> 
> My personal take is that while Ashkenazi Jews do have a familial/tribal culture, it's markedly different from most other clan societies (at least in Western Europe/America) because of their history as a perpetual diaspora minority population, and also their relatively high level of education and wealth. They are internally clannish, but outwardly cosmopolitan and universalist - the fascists called them "rootless", but maybe "epiphytic" is better since their culture blossomed anywhere it could build on an existing civilisational framework and benefit from tolerant, universalist cultural norms.
> 
> ...


Jewish “revolutionaries” or “dissidents” still have an ethnic interest in their core. Especially during the USSR, Communist Jews were pillars or sympathetic partly to the Jewish cause. 

Stalin’s purges of Jewish communists from 1936-1953 can be seen as the end of extensive Jewish support for communism as more soviet Jews began to support Zionism which became a liability for the USSR (leading to the 1977 amnesty of Soviet Jewry to Israel and the US)

So yes, Jewish revolutionaries exist but they still in the end serve their ethnic or racial interests above other groups even in a universalist or cosmopolitan setting such as the USSR


----------



## Abyssal Bulwark (Nov 22, 2022)

Pissmaster said:


> If your spouse's dad is the Jew, then that person is not considered fully Jewish, therefore it is kosher.  If the mother is a Jew, that person _is, _therefore it's miscegenation, because that person is an official card-carrying Jew.  This makes sense, somehow.


It _kinda_ does. I mean if you're born to Slavic parents, you're a Slav. If you're born to Irish parents, you're Irish. If you're born to Italian parents, you're an Italian and so on. You can't really be fully "Jewish" if you have only one Jewish parent/grandparent.


----------



## Brahma (Nov 23, 2022)

Mothra1988 said:


> I like that some of the people racist agaisnt asians in this thread have anime avatars.  Oh the cognitive dissonance.  lol


Taking the fruits of inferior peoples labour is pretty on-trend for racists I would have thought.


----------



## Mothra1988 (Nov 23, 2022)

Brahma said:


> Taking the fruits of inferior peoples labour is pretty on-trend for racists I would have thought.



What are the fruits of your labor, crying on the internet about your place in the world for 10 years? lol


----------



## BasedCentrist (Nov 23, 2022)

JambledUpWords said:


> indistinguishable




The ones that aren't larpers all have a certain type of look. They look uncanny to me, not at all like Slavic or Germanic Europeans, most similar to Sicilians/Meds.
I guess in 56% America Jews are whiter than your average "White".

@Unnamed Source Yeah the poor Jews were totally forced to become merchants. You do realize that they came to Europe as merchants? And not allowing anyone inside your own secret club, but wanting to be let in the ones of others is somehow exclusion?! It's really weird how leftists always spread this same myth.


----------



## the fall of man (Nov 23, 2022)

Abyssal Bulwark said:


> It _kinda_ does. I mean if you're born to Slavic parents, you're a Slav. If you're born to Irish parents, you're Irish. If you're born to Italian parents, you're an Italian and so on. You can't really be fully "Jewish" if you have only one Jewish parent/grandparent.


true, but the unique thing about hebrew culture is that they believe the bloodline is passed matrilineally always.

practically, this makes sense for an earlier warrior culture, where rape doesn't necessarily mean adoption into your clan. (the other side of it, where jewish women are raped, would of course be a problem). you can say that the lineage of jesus through mary is the primary bloodline of kings, though both mary and joseph's bloodline are given in matthew's (telescoped) genealogy; that she was impregnated by Someone other than her husband does not preclude jesus from being a legitimate jew and therefore messiah


----------



## Oglooger (Nov 23, 2022)

Mothra1988 said:


> I know plenty of people like that, all are very well adjusted kids/adults.  I don't think anyone really cares about this shit anymore, it's not 1928 anymore.  You need to ignore the mad /pol/ virgins who thinks some shooter they wish they were represents all mixed race children, they're brains are broken and also believe things like basic hygiene is bad for you.


You may know some, but do others? saying that it's CURRENT YEAR doesn't really help your argument since the whole world isn't upper middle class suburbia, mixed kids can get bullied hard, especially if they're part black and he meets other blacks who will look down on them for being "not true black" or Asian families shunning most mixed kids. No one brought up /pol/ and I don't know why you're bringing up weird accusations about them.


----------



## Shidoen (Nov 23, 2022)

I’ll be honest and just say most races are going to be with their own race and that’s just natural. Racemixing is fine as long as you love the person and it’s not some weird fetish thing. It’s why we have all these fucked up mulattos and hapas with next to zero confidence and filled with crazy.


----------



## Lathe (Nov 23, 2022)

This question always makes me laugh because in the land of the terminally online the answer is always that it’s bad but if some fine woman started flirting with them, they would be all over them regardless of race. My opinion: who cares? Seriously. If they are stable and a decent person, why does that matter?


----------



## Hellbound Hellhound (Nov 23, 2022)

I think that if two people love each other and decide to create a family together, then it shouldn't matter to anyone else what their respective color, creed, or ethnic makeup happens to be.

On a related note, it never ceases to amuse me how the people who like to obsess over racial purity always look like the sort of people who'd probably be doing the genetic health of their race a favor by not reproducing within it.


----------



## Brahma (Nov 23, 2022)

Mothra1988 said:


> What are the fruits of your labor, crying on the internet about your place in the world for 10 years? lol


lmao I'm not crying, and this pic is from when nool gave everyone anime Avas, I just never changed it. I'm not racist against Asians anyway so I wasn't taking your comment personally, was just pointing out that it doesn't require cognitive dissonance to appreciate one aspect of a culture but not think race mixing is ok


----------



## BasedCentrist (Nov 23, 2022)

the fall of man said:


> true, but the unique thing about hebrew culture is that they believe the bloodline is passed matrilineally always.
> 
> practically, this makes sense for an earlier warrior culture, where rape doesn't necessarily mean adoption into your clan. (the other side of it, where jewish women are raped, would of course be a problem). you can say that the lineage of jesus through mary is the primary bloodline of kings, though both mary and joseph's bloodline are given in matthew's (telescoped) genealogy; that she was impregnated by Someone other than her husband does not preclude jesus from being a legitimate jew and therefore messiah


It's a total larp anyway, since Jews just let "shiksas" convert and then they're suddenly Jewish. Also dents the argument that Jews are more intelligent because of their genes.


----------



## Norbert the Tiger (Nov 23, 2022)

I denounce race mixing. Race is not only part of culture, but defines it. You see that at a Japanese restaurant or German Beer Garden, or eqvne theq Queens Guard at Buckingham Palace, on down the line.

I find it somewhat less intolerable when two people just happen to fall in love, but right now it is part of a massive advertising and media campaign.

For those unfamiliar, there is a now dormant photo blog called Goodbye America In A Photo, with many entries that persuasively showcase why miscegenation is an abomination.




			https://goodbyeamericainaphoto.wordpress.com/


----------



## BasedCentrist (Nov 23, 2022)

Norbert the Tiger said:


> I denounce race mixing. Race is not only part of culture, but defines it. You see that at a Japanese restaurant or German Beer Garden, or eqvne theq Queens Guard at Buckingham Palace, on down the line.
> 
> I find it somewhat less intolerable when two people just happen to fall in love, but right now it is part of a massive advertising and media campaign.
> 
> ...





There seems to be a correlation between trannies and mutt countries, a lot of them supposedly conservative.
Especially in Brazil there are tons of trannies. The same countries also have high murder rates and tons of drugs. East Asia is the total opposite of that.


----------



## Mothra1988 (Nov 23, 2022)

Oglooger said:


> You may know some, but do others? saying that it's CURRENT YEAR doesn't really help your argument since the whole world isn't upper middle class suburbia, mixed kids can get bullied hard, especially if they're part black and he meets other blacks who will look down on them for being "not true black" or Asian families shunning most mixed kids. No one brought up /pol/ and I don't know why you're bringing up weird accusations about them.



LOL All the Asian families I know IN ASIA and the US absolutely love mixed kids, especially the grandparents.  You have no idea what you're talking about.  

You've probably spent 100 hours in the Holocaust thread arguing like a sperg that World War II history is fake.  Yeah, I'm sure /pol/ has no connection to that at all.  lol

Also again the idea of a bunch of mad internet-addicted virgins with anime avatars telling well adjusted people how to have sex will not stop being funny.


----------



## EmpGulcasa (Nov 23, 2022)

It's not a debate, and it's not a problem. If you care about this you should rope yourself tbh.


----------



## NevskyProspekt (Nov 23, 2022)

Norbert the Tiger said:


> I denounce race mixing. Race is not only part of culture, but defines it. You see that at a Japanese restaurant or German Beer Garden, or eqvne theq Queens Guard at Buckingham Palace, on down the line.
> 
> I find it somewhat less intolerable when two people just happen to fall in love, but right now it is part of a massive advertising and media campaign.
> 
> ...


You're making the mistake of conflating race with ethnicity.


----------



## Clownish (Nov 23, 2022)

Race mixing should be illegal.


----------



## Norbert the Tiger (Nov 23, 2022)

NevskyProspekt said:


> You're making the mistake of conflating race with ethnicity.


Fuck right off with that. This is no German team, as the term is properly understood. Socalled French and English teams far worse.


----------



## Pissmaster (Nov 23, 2022)

Mothra1988 said:


> LOL All the Asian families I know IN ASIA and the US absolutely love mixed kids, especially the grandparents.  You have no idea what you're talking about.
> 
> You've probably spent 100 hours in the Holocaust thread arguing like a sperg that World War II history is fake.  Yeah, I'm sure /pol/ has no connection to that at all.  lol
> 
> Also again the idea of a bunch of mad internet-addicted virgins with anime avatars telling well adjusted people how to have sex will not stop being funny.


Nigga you sound like Linus Tech Tips:  a Canadian man who thinks he's a dashing badass 0wning the republitardz because he has an Asian wife who wears the pants in the household.



EmpGulcasa said:


> It's not a debate, and it's not a problem. If you care about this you should rope yourself tbh.


_"It's not a debate"_, he typed furiously on his iPad from the cuckshed.  He looks up and glances out the window, looking straight into his bedroom as he sees Tyrone nude from the waste up, doing what he always does every Wednesday.  _"and it's not a problem"_, he continues, his fingertips hitting the screen hard enough to cause his tears to bounce back onto his face. _ "If you care about this you should rope yourself tbh",_ he concludes, as he looks up at the coil of rope hanging next to the shovel and the bottle of muriatic acid.  He wipes the tears from his eyes, furrows his brow, and regains composure.  _"Not today.  Not yet."_


----------



## Mothra1988 (Nov 23, 2022)

Pissmaster said:


> Nigga you sound like Linus Tech Tips:  a Canadian man who thinks he's a dashing badass 0wning the republitardz because he has an Asian wife who wears the pants in the household.
> 
> 
> _"It's not a debate"_, he typed furiously on his iPad from the cuckshed.  He looks up and glances out the window, looking straight into his bedroom as he sees Tyrone nude from the waste up, doing what he always does every Wednesday.  _"and it's not a problem"_, he continues, his fingertips hitting the screen hard enough to cause his tears to bounce back onto his face. _ "If you care about this you should rope yourself tbh",_ he concludes, as he looks up at the coil of rope hanging next to the shovel and the bottle of muriatic acid.  He wipes the tears from his eyes, furrows his brow, and regains composure.  _"Not today.  Not yet."_



Imagine having an autistic sperg-out over somthing that was settled a bazillion years ago with zero public support for going back and thinking writing a homoerotic fanfiction for a huge paragraph is some kind of own on Kiwi Farms that doesn't make you look like an angry faggot.


----------



## Johan Schmidt (Nov 23, 2022)

Race mixing in general is not a great move. But it's also super uncommon; and to the point where it's basically a blip. I'm not gonna sperg out if someone finds love, unironically. I'd be disgusted if my sister dated a nigger sure, but my sister is also disgusted by niggers, so it's not really an issue?

EDIT: If you genuinely care about the issues of people pairing off with other races, then settle down with one of your own, have lots of babies with them, and become the sort of person that others see as good. Set an example, integrate into the community. If all you do is denounce others then you just look like a lunatic. I've dated Jewish girls, Arab girls, Indian girls and a black girl, as well as white women. I've never gone for them because they looked 'exotic' or because I was chasing a fetish. I was with them, because they were good people, and I could see myself enjoying spending time with them. I didn't end it with them because I suddenly woke up, rolled over and went 'Oh fug, I'm dating a subhuman!', I did it because we had different goals and paths in life. 

Marry and have kids with someone you think will make a good wife, and a good mother. If you see white women going off with other races, then be the sort of man that makes white women want to marry you.


----------



## ITK (Nov 23, 2022)

Miscegination is a total non-issue. Very few people are having sex with people of other races, and an ever smaller percentage are settling down and procreating inter-racially. Personally, I want my kids to look and be like me


----------



## Providence (Nov 23, 2022)

It is unethical to create a child who will endure undue hardships because of your thoughtlessness or selfishness. Being mixed race is an undue hardship for many.
Your minority side will belittle and demean you without mercy throughout your childhood, and disrespect and disavow you in adulthood "stfu ur white passing". 
Your 'white' side will quietly pity you, and not relate to your feelings of alienation. It's not an ideal situation, and it isn't encouraged in Indigenous, Black, Arab or 
Jewish culture.


----------



## Crystal Coomer (Nov 23, 2022)

Priority should always be given to personal values before vague concepts like race.

There is no such thing as someone of a pure race. Transportation technology has advanced significantly, has existed for hundreds of years, and has allowed for the mixing of cultures to become pervasive and blend the lines. Maybe poor countries lacking transportation for commoners or countries with closed borders will "race" be more distinct, like Japan and North Korea. Racial purity is otherwise a constant larp to gatekeep what people percieve as pure so they appear superior. There are streets in Rwanda that are cleaner than "global superpower" United States, and there are people poorer in England than Mexico. You will find find poverty and privledge anywhere you go, which is why you should only partner with "similars".



Spoiler: muh pure white european blood



Historically, Europeans and Central Asians are the most cucked and interracial group of individuals on the planet as a result of well-documented conquest and ease of travel, worse than Filipinos. Europeans are the most likely to need to learn multiple languages as well as respect the values of other cultures just to function due to their small countries being economically-reliant on others.



When people say "date within race" what they really mean is "date someone who is similar to you". Someone with similar skin coloring, similar values. Such similarities extend beyond nationalism and religion which is why people "race mix" at all. Race purists are generally seen as retards promoting inbreeding and have higher chances of incest when maintaining their beloved, vague concept of a race. 

The blending of "similars" are all that's needed to create an identity, promote unity, and encourage diversity for strong healthy children. Two people of the same nation creates "tradition" but raises chances of inbreeding practices when DNA is too similar and degenerate closed-mindedness. When two entirely different individuals have a child, the child is left confused on their identity and socially ostracized by the families. The key is, and always will be, to choose a partner who is similar but not exact. 

That said, people who fuck whatever they find attractive threaten cultures and moral values. We all know where that leads...


----------



## Uberpenguin (Nov 23, 2022)

Honestly I think a lot of the issue with race mixing comes down to demographics + culture too.

Personally I see it as if someone lives in an area that's predominantly white, 99% of the people there are white, and yet some woman winds up with a black dude or white guy winds up with an Asian woman, _especially_ multiple times, how did that happen? That's an odd coincidence unless racial fetishism played a part in why they're together.

An important factor is culture as well though.
There's a tremendous difference in perception between a white guy dating an Asian woman who's culturally American, vs. dating one who's culturally Asian and struggles to even speak English. Nobody is going to believe they just happened across each other in the grocery store.

The issue isn't that mixed race couples are outright condemned by most of the population, but as I said previously people are far more skeptical of them and of the intentions of the people involved, which they often are right to be.
That's even more of an issue if there are contrasting cultures, especially when kids come into question.


----------



## Oglooger (Nov 24, 2022)

Mothra1988 said:


> LOL All the Asian families I know IN ASIA and the US absolutely love mixed kids, especially the grandparents. You have no idea what you're talking about.


You should bring them over and have them tell their stories, it would be interesting.
Got any blasians?


----------



## FailingUpwards (Nov 24, 2022)

Mothra1988 said:


> LOL All the Asian families I know IN ASIA and the US absolutely love mixed kids, especially the grandparents.  You have no idea what you're talking about.
> 
> Also again the idea of a bunch of mad internet-addicted virgins with anime avatars telling well adjusted people how to have sex will not stop being funny.


That is absolute none sense generalization, last part seems nothing but projection. Most Asian countries are extremely xenophobic even towards other asians. While they may smile to your face, the children will always be outsiders, treated as such and will face discrimination from job seeking to renting apartments.


----------



## 56 others (Nov 24, 2022)

The same impulse that drives white women to fuck dogs is the same that drives them to racemix. Unless it's with asian men, where it's BPD.


----------



## JamusActimus (Nov 24, 2022)

56 others said:


> The same impulse that drives white women to fuck dogs is the same that drives them to racemix. Unless it's with asian men, where it's BPD.


Bpd women and asian men?
First time I heard that pairing.


----------



## Brahma (Nov 24, 2022)

56 others said:


> The same impulse that drives white women to fuck dogs is the same that drives them to racemix. Unless it's with asian men, where it's BPD.


White men have a higher outrace preference than white women last I looked at numbers


----------



## Pissmaster (Nov 24, 2022)

Typical Thanksgiving in normal households:
  

Typical Thanksgiving in interracial households:


----------



## JamusActimus (Nov 24, 2022)

Pissmaster said:


> Typical Thanksgiving in normal households:
> View attachment 3928665 View attachment 3928668 View attachment 3928674
> 
> Typical Thanksgiving in interracial households:
> View attachment 3928386


This is completely false an unrealistic.

Why is the dad here in all of those photos?
The dad should be outside fetching cigarettes or milk


----------



## naaaaiiiiillllll!!! (Nov 24, 2022)

Pissmaster said:


> Typical Thanksgiving in normal households:
> View attachment 3928665 View attachment 3928668 View attachment 3928674
> 
> Typical Thanksgiving in interracial households:
> View attachment 3928386





JamusActimus said:


> This is completely false an unrealistic.
> 
> Why is the dad here in all of those photos?
> The dad should be outside fetching cigarettes or milk



WHY IS THERE A GODDAMN TREE IN THEIR HOUSE?!


----------



## The Great Chandler (Nov 24, 2022)

If your argument against mixed racing involves a mixed race child being bullied, then the problem is not because of the parent nor the child, but the society that encouraged the bullying.


----------



## Manwithn0n0men (Nov 24, 2022)

I am ok with it except for Blacks

Blacks are only appropriate in interaccial porn to fam to them denigrating a slut.....as god intended


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Nov 24, 2022)

Pissmaster said:


>


Such wholesome smiles...


----------



## Mothra1988 (Nov 25, 2022)

The Great Chandler said:


> If your argument against mixed racing involves a mixed race child being bullied, then the problem is not because of the parent nor the child, but the society that encouraged the bullying.



It's not even their real argument, it's thin cover for their sociopathic real intentions that have no moral component.  Plus do you seriously think people who spend their time posting dumb stormfag memes on family holidays like Thanksgiving or have Lina Inverse avatars and argue for 40 pages about well documented genocides being faked weren't bullied in high school?  Yeah, it's projection.  The idea that anyone other than them could succeed in life is a mystery, because then why are these white trash retards so miserable and angry when they are the master race?  lol

The funny thing to me is this POV is so outside the mainstream I'm sure these stupid fucks can't even admit it to anyone in the real world without fear of being looked at like a nutcase.  An autist invoked the Republican Party in this thread.  How many elected Republicans are against race mixing in the United States?  LOL  It's so outside the mainstream, you'd literally have to dig up a corpse rotting for several decades to find someone who holds this opinion that was elected to office.  So yeah good luck with that.  I'm sure this will become a mainstream view again as soon as Hitler returns on his white horse.  lol


----------



## heathercho (Nov 25, 2022)

I'm happily a hapa mutt. We are the best mix of 2 superior races. Which makes us double concentrated superior. 
I don't know man, I'm pretty happy being the product of race mixing.


----------



## Maurice Maine (Nov 25, 2022)

Where I live the mongrels (they call themselves pardos) live in constant depression and want to kill themselves. What do you think?


----------



## cybertoaster (Nov 25, 2022)

I think its pointless because designer babies are around the corner and you're gonna see a lot of POC parents getting their genes edited so junior is blonde and blue-eyed, specially in countries like Brazil and India where fair skin is a status symbol and women already import white sperm and in some cases even eggs.

And that's the tip of the iceberg: with CRISPR you're gonna see women with actual pink hair, dudes with purple eyes and girls with cat ears. People might even change race if they feel like it.

One thing that will not change is that at the end of the day the only thing that matters is not your race and/or genetically engineer fluffy tail, but how much money you got.


----------



## Crysocyan (Nov 25, 2022)

Rise, Peter; kill, and eat


----------



## SwanSwanson (Nov 25, 2022)

I'm not trying to be a dick but the majority of times when I see a WW BM relationship there is always something wrong with the woman


----------



## AnaphylacticShock (Nov 25, 2022)

Many years ago in high school, a very nice mixed kid (white/black) told me his mom is a fat white women, they live in a trailer and his dad was nowhere to be found. He knew he was a stereotype and I felt bad for him.


----------



## Die Dunkle Maus (Nov 25, 2022)

I am a mixture of all of the supreme asshole races, and more! (DNA test)

German? CHECK
English? CHECK
Spanish? CHECK 

I could go on, but all of the worst crimes against humanity were done by my bloodlines. 

This is why I am a Kiwi Farms member.


----------



## VeteranOfTheRetardWars (Nov 25, 2022)

If racemixing isn't bad, why do all mulattos I see have the dumbest fucking perms?
Checkmate, libtards.


----------



## Oglooger (Nov 25, 2022)

Mothra1988 said:


> It's not even their real argument, it's thin cover for their sociopathic real intentions that have no moral component.  Plus do you seriously think people who spend their time posting dumb stormfag memes on family holidays like Thanksgiving or have Lina Inverse avatars and argue for 40 pages about well documented genocides being faked weren't bullied in high school?  Yeah, it's projection.  The idea that anyone other than them could succeed in life is a mystery, because then why are these white trash retards so miserable and angry when they are the master race?  lol
> 
> The funny thing to me is this POV is so outside the mainstream I'm sure these stupid fucks can't even admit it to anyone in the real world without fear of being looked at like a nutcase.  An autist invoked the Republican Party in this thread.  How many elected Republicans are against race mixing in the United States?  LOL  It's so outside the mainstream, you'd literally have to dig up a corpse rotting for several decades to find someone who holds this opinion that was elected to office.  So yeah good luck with that.  I'm sure this will become a mainstream view again as soon as Hitler returns on his white horse.  lol


So do you have any actual arguments or stories to tell, or are you just going to keep doinand assume everyone lives in America?


----------



## Kel1 shi1 (Nov 25, 2022)

SwanSwanson said:


> I'm not trying to be a dick but the majority of times when I see a WW BM relationship there is always something wrong with the woman



I've seen it first hand before the internet, fortunetly for the kid  I was there to step in and course correct. The moms still a fuck up but the kid turned out alright because I had his back.


----------



## Save the Loli (Nov 26, 2022)

Providence said:


> It is unethical to create a child who will endure undue hardships because of your thoughtlessness or selfishness. Being mixed race is an undue hardship for many.
> Your minority side will belittle and demean you without mercy throughout your childhood, and disrespect and disavow you in adulthood "stfu ur white passing".
> Your 'white' side will quietly pity you, and not relate to your feelings of alienation. It's not an ideal situation, and it isn't encouraged in Indigenous, Black, Arab or
> Jewish culture.


That's not entirely true. There were cultures and times when Native Americans, Africans, etc. encouraged their children to marry whites, because whites were wealthy and had access to even more wealthy people. Many of them prospered and were quite successful for a time, but eventually they all got cast aside when they were no longer useful and were mistreated by both other natives and whites, except in a few societies like Mexico where they got to be the middle class underneath the white ruling class. This is one of the those parts of colonialism you'll never hear from the left, incidentally.


----------



## Shadfan666xxx000 (Nov 26, 2022)

Race mixing is honestly only as bad as the parents. If they're both attractive then you end up with a really good looking kid thar all races are attracted too. If they're both ugly then the ugliness is somehow compounded. So the real solution is simply to make sure ugly people don't breed.


----------



## Overly Serious (Nov 26, 2022)

Without race-mixing, I wouldn't have had the pleasure of telling a Black Nationalist who adored Zendeya as a wonderful example of African beauty that... she was half-Swedish.

Moments like that come along so rarely in life, we must treasure them.


----------



## PipTheAlchemist (Nov 26, 2022)

Die Dunkle Maus said:


> I am a mixture of all of the supreme asshole races, and more! (DNA test)
> 
> German? CHECK
> English? CHECK
> ...


Spaniards are based chads, not assholes


----------



## The Great Chandler (Nov 26, 2022)

Mothra1988 said:


> It's not even their real argument, it's thin cover for their sociopathic real intentions that have no moral component.  Plus do you seriously think people who spend their time posting dumb stormfag memes on family holidays like Thanksgiving or have Lina Inverse avatars and argue for 40 pages about well documented genocides being faked weren't bullied in high school?  Yeah, it's projection.  The idea that anyone other than them could succeed in life is a mystery, because then why are these white trash retards so miserable and angry when they are the master race?  lol
> 
> The funny thing to me is this POV is so outside the mainstream I'm sure these stupid fucks can't even admit it to anyone in the real world without fear of being looked at like a nutcase.  An autist invoked the Republican Party in this thread.  How many elected Republicans are against race mixing in the United States?  LOL  It's so outside the mainstream, you'd literally have to dig up a corpse rotting for several decades to find someone who holds this opinion that was elected to office.  So yeah good luck with that.  I'm sure this will become a mainstream view again as soon as Hitler returns on his white horse.  lol


You know, part of me agrees with you, but not gonna lie, you sound like a Twitter user.


----------



## CreamyHerman’s (Nov 26, 2022)

Ughubughughughughughghlug said:


> Endogamy is for conflict-averse sissy cucks. Real champions have a conquistador mentality, seizing the women of rival tribes to breed out their genes and create vigorous new strains of humanity.


Absolutely based, that's why I date black women


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Nov 26, 2022)

CreamyHerman’s said:


> Absolutely based, that's why I date black women


Doe-breaking


----------



## Mothra1988 (Nov 26, 2022)

The Great Chandler said:


> You know, part of me agrees with you, but not gonna lie, you sound like a Twitter user.


I've never used Twitter and I remember when stormfags were the newfags on 4chan displacing the Ron Paul supporters.  These people are that retarded.  Nothing I've said is hyperbole.


----------



## Tree (Dec 2, 2022)

Ron Paul supporters lmao. Here's an anti-racemixing argument that should appeal to that type:



> The psyops of individualism and libertarianism: The more someone naively tries to be "free" as just one man or one family the more they must rely on massive impersonal managerial structures of middle men, and the more they must give whatever amount of sovereignty they have for the luxury of renting their possessions from a selection provided by those who share nothing in common with them. Rather than this farce, it seems the maximum individual sovereignty is achieved by a collection of related families whereby the many necessary functions each man could not hope to fulfill on his own are had by people with an agreeable sense of what is right and beautiful. The most significant aspects of this sense are indisputably rooted in the blood, as best seen in the capacity for individual sovereignty of which a given collective is capable. The bug men of continental Asia stand in clear contrast to the European. It's not hard to see that this quality, this very capacity for individual sovereignty, ironically a rhetorical bastion of our anti-racialist regime, is itself diminished by the mixing of the noble with the base. That is to say, while preaching for liberty they breed for servility, all while conditioning the servile to be appalled by any suggestion that we act to the contrary.



So basically by diluting your Ron Paul supporting blood you're literally producing an increasingly slavish population. Not that it's so much about support as having the capacity as an individual to act collectively (and having the affinity for that collective) such that it's possible to grant individuals their due liberties.

If those conditions aren't met, and you try to force it anyway, you get the increasingly shitty situation we have now, where onerous and undeserved burdens are increasingly put on the noble to raise up the ignoble, (but of course the talmuds and other mercantile elites not only isolate themselves from this burden, but profit off of it. In fact, causality is the reverse: the whole thing is a post hoc rationalization of this profiteering, and it's designed to never succeed except at increasing this profiteering or destroying the host).


----------



## Übertroon (Dec 2, 2022)

Race mixing is not inherently evil. We are all ultimately the result of some racial admixture, but way too few seem to be aware of what the results might be.

People should be aware that some races have a higher prevelance towards mental illnesses than others.

Having a child with a black man or woman does not make a child that has a skin color or temperament somewhere between the two partners. It will be relatively dark skinned with a strong affinity towards typical black behaviour.

If your partner is short your child will more likely be shorter than taller.
Red hair, blonde hair, or blue eyes is a impossibility unless your partner is already the result of some earlier admixture.

There is a chance that a mixed race child will resent one of the parents for being dissimilar to themselves. Most mixed race criminals and mass murderers have blamed their race mixing parents.


----------



## H A G (Dec 2, 2022)

cybertoaster said:


> I think its pointless because designer babies are around the corner and you're gonna see a lot of POC parents getting their genes edited so junior is blonde and blue-eyed, specially in countries like Brazil and India where fair skin is a status symbol and women already import white sperm and in some cases even eggs.
> 
> And that's the tip of the iceberg: with CRISPR you're gonna see women with actual pink hair, dudes with purple eyes and girls with cat ears. People might even change race if they feel like it.
> 
> One thing that will not change is that at the end of the day the only thing that matters is not your race and/or genetically engineer fluffy tail, but how much money you got.


Not happening in our lifetimes. Zero percent chance any country with ethics committees will let people shoot in the dark to try to figure out how to make pink eyes happen, and any country that doesn't give a shit would rather make an army of 6'5'' jacked-out-their-minds subservient fighters instead of real life anime sex dolls, and that isn't to mention that nobody knows for sure how cosmetic traits work exactly on the genetic level. Even then, there's no guarantee that editing cosmetic traits won't accidentally fuck something up somewhere else and you end up with a retard. At best, we'll see genetic disorders like cystic fibrosis treated with this tech.


----------



## White_N (Dec 2, 2022)

If you're afraid of white or dark chocolate, you are a pussy.


----------



## whogoesthere (Dec 2, 2022)

Oglooger said:


> So do you have any actual arguments or stories to tell, or are you just going to keep doinand assume everyone lives in America?


He is talking shite. People are less likely to express controversial views with anyone who is not very close to them. Its not like I go to the shop and say "oh, do you have any semi skimmed milk please, also the holocaust is mostly a fabrication. No not skimmed, semi". Its kinda like how some men are shocked to learn women are actually rather racist. In fact, if you look at the numbers, white women and middle eastern women are the least likely to date outside of their own races. Makes it even funnier when white men complain about mudsharks, because white women dating a black guy is the rarest mixture, but the most likely to date outside their race are white men. The whole race mixing issue is mostly white and black men fucking outside their own groups. 

Mind you, a lot of those anti race mixer types end up wanking to cuckold porn, so I wonder if their is a little bit of self loathing going on. Not all of them, my Grandfather really was just a massive racist. Even hated white people, he was super racist, hated all races. Think he would have hated aliens if he saw them.


----------



## cybertoaster (Dec 2, 2022)

H A G said:


> Not happening in our lifetimes. Zero percent chance any country with ethics committees will let people shoot in the dark to try to figure out how to make pink eyes happen, and any country that doesn't give a shit would rather make an army of 6'5'' jacked-out-their-minds subservient fighters instead of real life anime sex dolls, and that isn't to mention that nobody knows for sure how cosmetic traits work exactly on the genetic level. Even then, there's no guarantee that editing cosmetic traits won't accidentally fuck something up somewhere else and you end up with a retard. At best, we'll see genetic disorders like cystic fibrosis treated with this tech.


You're literally living in a time when 15 years ago not even gay marriage was legal and now you got governments enforcing the "right" of a 5yo to get castrated, pumped full of hormones and subjected to massive invasive plastic surgery out of sheer lgbt ideological belief that gender is an illusion and can be changed at will, but you think designer babies are not gonna be legal until a century from now.

In Norway people with down syndrome are going extinct because everybody aborts them, that would have been a big no-no not that long ago but now its basically what you're expected to do.


whogoesthere said:


> Think he would have hated aliens if he saw them.


Even if they looked like this?


----------



## whogoesthere (Dec 2, 2022)

cybertoaster said:


> You're literally living in a time when 15 years ago not even gay marriage was legal and now you got governments enforcing the "right" of a 5yo to get castrated, pumped full of hormones and subjected to massive invasive plastic surgery out of sheer lgbt ideological belief that gender is an illusion and can be changed at will, but you think designer babies are not gonna be legal until a century from now.
> 
> Consider that in Norway people with down syndrome are going extinct because everybody aborts them, that would have been a big no-no not that long ago but now its the standard.
> 
> ...


Drink reminds me of the Albanian flag. In the fucking oven Tits McGee.


----------



## H A G (Dec 2, 2022)

cybertoaster said:


> You're literally living in a time when 15 years ago not even gay marriage was legal and now you got governments enforcing the "right" of a 5yo to get castrated, pumped full of hormones and subjected to massive invasive plastic surgery out of sheer lgbt ideological belief that gender is an illusion and can be changed at will, but you think designer babies are not gonna be legal until a century from now.
> 
> In Norway people with down syndrome are going extinct because everybody aborts them, that would have been a big no-no not that long ago but now its basically what you're expected to do.


Has it even been used on any animal's fertilized egg? I don't see how you could be so confident it's "around the corner" unless they have cleared that bar.


cybertoaster said:


> Even if they looked like this?
> View attachment 3983556


This is disgusting to anyone who isn't a transhumanist.

To stay on topic, I heard racemixed people often have difficulty finding bone marrow and blood stem cell donations if they ever need treatment for leukemia, lymphoma, and some other diseases. Leukemia and lymphoma aren't common enough to have as a super serious concern for most people though I would assume.


----------



## cybertoaster (Dec 2, 2022)

H A G said:


> Has it even been used on any animal's fertilized egg? I don't see how you could be so confident it's "around the corner" unless they have cleared that bar.


They have been making glow-in-the-dark cats for over a decade in labs and you think a girl with natural pink hair is impossible?


H A G said:


> This is disgusting to anyone who isn't a transhumanist.


Its a joke, and transhumanists are into cyborgs and shit.


----------



## Jeff_the_Thriller (Dec 2, 2022)

The type of people who think you should only fuck within your race aren't fucking anyone.


----------



## H A G (Dec 2, 2022)

cybertoaster said:


> They have been making glow-in-the-dark cats for over a decade in labs and you think a girl with natural pink hair is impossible?


Citation needed. None of this is done with CRISPR btw.


----------



## Abyssal Bulwark (Dec 2, 2022)

H A G said:


> Zero percent chance any country with ethics committees will let people shoot in the dark to try to figure out how to make pink eyes happen


Uh...

Two albino people have a kid?


----------



## Gog & Magog (Dec 2, 2022)

H A G said:


> This is disgusting to anyone who isn't a transhumanist.


I don't think men who jerk off to fictional space alien chicks do so out of political convictions.


----------



## Lunar Eclipse Paradox (Dec 3, 2022)

Those who mix race will have children who have no idea which race they belong to.


----------



## Mothra1988 (Dec 3, 2022)

Tree said:


> Ron Paul supporters lmao. Here's an anti-racemixing argument that should appeal to that type:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I didn't say I supported Ron Paul, you spastic schizoid.  But if you weren't a complete newfaggot, you would know about Ron Paul's history with /pol/, the influence of which actually bleeds into this place too.  Hint, there's an entire forum here named after a Ron Paul meme, you dumbass.


----------



## Chandelier (Dec 3, 2022)

Fanatical Pragmatist said:


> If she's hot, who cares?


If you have a kid, good luck finding a bone marrow donor.
Or a donor if your mutt baby has a genetic disease.



Aero the Alcoholic Bat said:


> Racemixing is fine.
> 
> Making a fetish out of it is disgusting.
> 
> The real issue is culture.  It always boils down to culture.


Why is it that crime rates seem to rise when certain races are imported regardless of culture? Why so Somali men have crime rates like African American men?

Domestic violence increases when you have a non white partner as well.


Pissmaster said:


> If your spouse's dad is the Jew, then that person is not considered fully Jewish, therefore it is kosher.  If the mother is a Jew, that person _is, _therefore it's miscegenation, because that person is an official card-carrying Jew.  This makes sense, somehow.


Jewishness is based on matrilineal lines, as mtDNA is the one that contains the 'original' DNA, so to speak. Jewish women have the direct DNA lines to the Levant, whereas the male line is chock full of Southern European DNA. The bottleneck confirms this.


Crystal Coomer said:


> Priority should always be given to personal values before vague concepts like race.
> 
> There is no such thing as someone of a pure race. Transportation technology has advanced significantly, has existed for hundreds of years, and has allowed for the mixing of cultures to become pervasive and blend the lines. Maybe poor countries lacking transportation for commoners or countries with closed borders will "race" be more distinct, like Japan and North Korea. Racial purity is otherwise a constant larp to gatekeep what people percieve as pure so they appear superior. There are streets in Rwanda that are cleaner than "global superpower" United States, and there are people poorer in England than Mexico. You will find find poverty and privledge anywhere you go, which is why you should only partner with "similars".


Here's the thing: yes, racial 'purity' is a misnomer. But in terms of haplogroups and genetic ancestry, it's not a question as to who is European and who isn't. We know from mtDNA and Y DNA the effect the Yamnaya had on Europe. The original male line in Spain was nearly completely wiped out; only the female line remained (you can guess what happened to the women). This argument is used to justify mass immigration to white nations; ergo, 'you are a mutt, therefore, everyone has the right to come here'.

Rwanda is 'clean' in certain areas that has investment and higher IQ peoples. Other areas have no plumping. Likewise, you see the exact stratification in the US.

Race isn't vague - it's very much a physical reality, and it isn't a question to Indians, Chinese or Africans. They just discovered birth canals differ between the races, and lack of research into it may be why black women die more. Gestation times differ between the races as well.


Crystal Coomer said:


> Spoiler: muh pure white european blood
> 
> 
> 
> Historically, Europeans and Central Asians are the most cucked and interracial group of individuals on the planet as a result of well-documented conquest and ease of travel, worse than Filipinos. Europeans are the most likely to need to learn multiple languages as well as respect the values of other cultures just to function due to their small countries being economically-reliant on others.


That's because of trade routes and wars, you tend to get more languages imported that way. Before mass migration in the millions, that is.


Crystal Coomer said:


> When people say "date within race" what they really mean is "date someone who is similar to you". Someone with similar skin coloring, similar values. Such similarities extend beyond nationalism and religion which is why people "race mix" at all. Race purists are generally seen as retards promoting inbreeding and have higher chances of incest when maintaining their beloved, vague concept of a race.


Inbreeding is highest among Islamic nations, exceeding over 80%. Yes, Europeans once married their cousins but even the Church noted the inbreeding. So it was relegated to third cousins, which is the Darwinian sweet spot: there is enough genetic distance for little fuckery, and you have higher fertility rates.

People mate with their own. It's evolution. Second, one of the main reasons the Neanderthals went extinct is because we tried mixing with them. Their women couldn't breed with us. So those of us who actually have Neanderthal DNA are the ones who even managed to survive those encounters.

Low birth weights and more are associated with Asian-white couplings. I got the goods if you want 'em.


Crystal Coomer said:


> The blending of "similars" are all that's needed to create an identity, promote unity, and encourage diversity for strong healthy children. Two people of the same nation creates "tradition" but raises chances of inbreeding practices when DNA is too similar and degenerate closed-mindedness. When two entirely different individuals have a child, the child is left confused on their identity and socially ostracized by the families. The key is, and always will be, to choose a partner who is similar but not exact.
> 
> That said, people who fuck whatever they find attractive threaten cultures and moral values. We all know where that leads...


Again, see above. It sucks when your mixed race baby cannot find a gene donor or a bone marrow donor as there is no genetic match. Mutts tend not to do very well, be it culturally or genetically. It's Nature's - or God's - divine punishment.

WEIRD societies developed as they were because of genes. You are unlikely to tame Somalis or give them a better culture by breeding them with Swedish girls.

Edit: Alternative Hypothesis (I know, he's a gay white boy who fucked Asian dudes and has admitted to it) describes it rather well.


----------



## Norbert the Tiger (Dec 8, 2022)

Übertroon said:


> Race mixing is not inherently evil.



Yes it is.


Übertroon said:


> We are all ultimately the result of some racial admixture, but way too few seem to be aware of what the results might be.



Sorry but a Briton marrying an Italian is not even onthe same spectrum as what we are dealing with here..


----------



## timewave0 (Dec 8, 2022)

Racemixing is really good when it’s me having sex with women of another race. It’s really bad when it’s women of my race having sex with other men.


----------



## Claude Sigma (Dec 8, 2022)

I'm against it mostly for the sake of the child.
Taking away from him his racial identity and his feeling of belonging is a terrible thing.


----------



## byuu (Dec 8, 2022)

timewave0 said:


> Racemixing is really good when it’s me having sex with women of another race. It’s really bad when it’s women of my race having sex with other men.


Fat white women need love, too. Let niggers do that.


----------



## Getwhatyou (Dec 8, 2022)

When you look at dogs. Mongrels tend to live longer over purebred


----------



## Biden's Chosen (Dec 8, 2022)

Lunar Eclipse Paradox said:


> Those who mix race will have children who have no idea which race they belong to.


This is ignoring the more harmful side of that coin: other people will have no idea what race they belong to. Studies shows that mixed people are perceived as belonging to the other race by both racial groups they belong to. So to some degree, they belong to neither.

If you're racemixed, typically you have some pressures that put you in between and outside of both groups. 

It is an interesting nature vs nurture question. Any child is a roll of the dice that may work out or doesnt. In the end, nature doesnt care. The genes most adapted to the environment will win. That may be both the genes that lead to a character that enjoys living in the pod and one capable enough to manage to escape klaus' utopia.

Those unwilling to clap for greater dictatorships will probably be ground to dust, though.


----------



## autistic dog (Dec 8, 2022)

Getwhatyou said:


> When you look at dogs. Mongrels tend to live longer over purebred


In the plant world they call this effect "hybrid-vigor".


----------



## Wesley Willis (Dec 8, 2022)

I don't care what other people do with their cocks. All I ask is that they don't involve me in it.


----------



## xX_rAcE_wAr_420_Xx (Dec 8, 2022)

In high school I had a class with this one chick who was half Asian half redhead, she was maybe the prettiest girl I've ever seen. Every time she smiled, my cock would get so hard it looked like an overcooked hot dog.

Anyway what I'm trying to say is that it's a roll of the dice if you get a hapa fail son or not, but also the British are disgusting goblins, so I guess there's always a chance your kid is ugly.


----------



## timewave0 (Dec 8, 2022)

Getwhatyou said:


> When you look at dogs. Mongrels tend to live longer over purebred


I’m not making an argument one way or the other re: miscegenation, but the hybrid vigor we see in dogs does not apply to humans except in the most inbred populations (like royal family tier inbred).

Hybrid vigor occurs in dogs because modern dog breeds are extremely inbred.


----------



## lostkeys (Dec 8, 2022)

I like being mixed because I grew up with two different cultures and pick the qualities of them that I like best. The best thing about being Hispanic are family oriented. It’s perfectly fine to move out early and have a family, respect for elders, taking pride in hard work, it’s more accepted to just be a mom and homemaker if you want.

The best things about white American culture is that they are smarter academically and more eccentric/creative thinkers. I think that’s why they invented so many things that improved humanity. They have an independent mentality that’s very motivating. The women are more often crazy (for this reason I’m happy to be mixed).

I definitely don’t feel like I fit fully into either group, even though I’m treated equally. I always feel like “the minority” in any group, and I don’t feel as close to my relatives. I suspect this feeling may be more pronounced in someone who’s races are more distinct from one another since my Hispanic side is the “white” kind. I think it is definitely something to consider before dating outside of your race, but more important than race is culture. Parents should agree to adopt the same culture/values to raise their child by. Some cultures are easier to mesh than others. It would be extremely confusing being raised by, say a rich white man who married a foreign wife who never bothers to learn English or assimilate culturally because she doesn’t actually love him but needed to escape her country.


----------



## Kel1 shi1 (Dec 9, 2022)

timewave0 said:


> Racemixing is really good when it’s me having sex with women of another race. It’s really bad when it’s women of my race having sex with other men.



"My" women won't fuck me so my only hope is a mail order bride - and why that's a good thing.


----------



## Rubber Soul (Dec 9, 2022)

It's not an inherently bad thing. It's not an inherently good thing either. The day people stop autistically giving a shit about it, one way or the other, the world will improve.


----------



## Jeff_the_Thriller (Dec 9, 2022)

Can't argue with the meme. It makes a good point.


----------



## The Tall Man (Dec 9, 2022)

You are a massive asshole if you create some mystery meat mutt.
There are endless amounts of online spaces about mutt children hating their lives.
They have no people who they can identify with and they look weird to all the big groups.
It's also pretty shitty if you don't have a peoples history you can identify with.

Conceiving a racemixed child, especially when the two parents ethno-groups look very different, is condemning the child to be an outcast in the name of the retarded Hollywood idea of "love beats" everything.


----------



## Biden's Chosen (Dec 9, 2022)

Jeff_the_Thriller said:


> View attachment 4037163
> Can't argue with the meme. It makes a good point.


This is true, you can't argue with walls of runes


----------



## Sargon's wife's son (Dec 10, 2022)

Once you lay down with the dirty f****** n***** you are a dirty f****** n***** once you go black we are not taking you back


----------



## The Lawgiver (Dec 11, 2022)

I support people having babies with whoever they want to have babies with but I fucking despise the artificial corporate ass push for racemixing and claims of how white people who are racist are gonna go extinct because something something superior beige  Peeohsea future something or other which disregards how literally any race can be racist to each other lmao. 
Most ridiculous thing about race politics are the fact the "white people bad!" white people go and make up or ironically end up using Nazi era logic for why they technically aren't white. As in not them acting like Nazis but more them using the standards which more orles amount to "white with extra steps making it technically not white" shit. 
Long story short: Natural Race-mixing, sure, great pairings in there sometimes too. Fake-ass politically motivated race-mixing? Boo, fuck off,  ass clown. Kid's gonna end up neglected or trooned out.


----------



## º¿º™ (Dec 11, 2022)

Miscegenation used to be a crime and should be brought back to being a crime, just like sodomy.  It dilutes human genetic diversity and brings out potentially hazardous genetic issues (see the mess that tiger woods is). I like having white people around but (((some people))) would like to see them become a mongrelized mass of le 56% face hordes.

If you want to find what is essentially the only state left in the world that forbids racemixing, look no further than that blooming desert rose of Israel. They have DNA test that block people without jewish dna from migrating and this becoming part of the population, and even block the spouses of jews that immigrate if they are not genetically jewish.

They also have a giant wall to keep migrants out and an apartheid state to oppress the palistinian population that was there before them.

In summary, fuck miscegenation and fuck race-traitors.
Edit: plus, who would want children that dont look like them, its fucking gross.


----------



## Sage In All Fields (Dec 11, 2022)

Race mixing is cool, ideally I'd divide the world into 4 'major' races and have one wife from each of those. But pragmatically (i.e: not morally) it's a bad idea for everyone to be race mixing in the same way we like to preserve various species of animal. Plus we need some genetically stable stock in order to make the best use of race mixing. If you have too much race mixing you'll kill your progeny off due to instability but if you have too little your progeny might not be well suited for the world they live in.


----------



## Norbert the Tiger (Dec 11, 2022)

Shoshon, the Elegant, The White Tiger King knew what was best, at least up until this point.


----------



## BelUwUga (Dec 15, 2022)

As much as total miscegenation is abhorrent to me, I think Portugal and Spain ultimately had the better plan for their colonial interests. Bearing that in mind:

Most Asians that don't look like WWII caricatures count as "white" for all intents and purposes.
No race other than white should make up >50% of their heritage. Assuming equal parentage, any offspring should be "whiter" than the original darkie
Hispanix get the aptly named mullatto-minimum
Nappy hair=instant DQ
God made gingers for white men with exotic tastes. Try that first before going conquistador.
Simple.


----------



## JamusActimus (Dec 15, 2022)

I would argue being autistic/mentaly ill is way worse for the kids than being being mixed.
The supreme gentleman's mental health was the main problem rather than him being mixed.


----------



## Sparkling Yuzu (Dec 18, 2022)

I'm against it. Only time it's fine is when there's no reproduction. So you can have friends, acquaintances etc. of a different race. But mating with other races is bad. It disconnects us from our ancestors, the places on earth we evolved and ultimately nature itself. I'm Pagan so I guess that colors my view a bit. 
I don't believe in race realism or racial supremacy. There are no superior or inferior races. They are all beautiful in their own way. I believe racial supremacy is actual racism, but terms get so abused these days. 
I'm also literally not sexually attracted to non-whites. I think that preference should be as unquestionable and acceptable as being gay, bi etc. 


wtfNeedSignUp said:


> Do you honestly think anyone will say yes to that question? Anyways racemixing either happen from women wanting "exotic" flavour and not thinking of the risk, or men going for easier women.


@Chicken Picnic and @Android raptor would probably answer yes. So would a lot of BP girls.


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Dec 18, 2022)

There was a really cute Black woman working in the Wendy's today, does it count as racemixing if she's 1% White?


----------



## RACISM (Dec 18, 2022)

Don't racemix kids.


----------



## Gog & Magog (Dec 18, 2022)

Sparkling Yuzu said:


> I'm against it. Only time it's fine is when there's no reproduction. So you can have friends, acquaintances etc. of a different race. But mating with other races is bad. It disconnects us from our ancestors, the places on earth we evolved and ultimately nature itself.




Seems a tad hypocritical, no?


----------



## Sparkling Yuzu (Dec 18, 2022)

Gog & Magog said:


> View attachment 4103961
> Seems a tad hypocritical, no?


I'm only talking about humans here. If monster girls were real and mixing with a human diluted their species, I'd be against that too.


----------



## Android raptor (Dec 18, 2022)

Race is kind of a retarded social construct anyway. Thinking it should determine who someone bangs or had kids with is retarded.

Plus, isn't genetic diversity supposed to be a good thing?


----------



## bird.up (Dec 18, 2022)

Android raptor said:


> Race is kind of a retarded social construct anyway. Thinking it should determine who someone bangs or had kids with is retarded.
> 
> Plus, isn't genetic diversity supposed to be a good thing?


in its natural state, genetic diversity is good, but now undesirables freely pollute the gene pool because postindustrial conveniences protect them from being weeded out


----------



## Save the Loli (Dec 18, 2022)

Sparkling Yuzu said:


> I'm against it. Only time it's fine is when there's no reproduction. So you can have friends, acquaintances etc. of a different race. But mating with other races is bad. It disconnects us from our ancestors, the places on earth we evolved and ultimately nature itself. I'm Pagan so I guess that colors my view a bit.
> I don't believe in race realism or racial supremacy. There are no superior or inferior races. They are all beautiful in their own way. I believe racial supremacy is actual racism, but terms get so abused these days.
> I'm also literally not sexually attracted to non-whites. I think that preference should be as unquestionable and acceptable as being gay, bi etc.
> 
> @Chicken Picnic and @Android raptor would probably answer yes. So would a lot of BP girls.


How do you square paganism with the vast evidence of pagans routinely marrying outside their race? Look at the Proto-Indo-Europeans for instance and all the peoples they mixed with (or got mixed into in the Middle East/Egypt). And while the far-left loves to exaggerate the scale of it, the Greeks and Romans didn't really have a problem mixing with Nubians, Ethiopians, etc.


----------



## Gog & Magog (Dec 18, 2022)

Sparkling Yuzu said:


> I'm only talking about humans here. If monster girls were real and mixing with a human diluted their species, I'd be against that too.


You say you are not attracted to non-white women, and yet monster girls arouse you?


----------



## Shidoen (Dec 18, 2022)

Jesus either way of you race mix enough it’ll make a whole new race if it’s generational. Just don’t be retarded and make it a fetish to race mix, that’s what leads to a lot of messed up mixed households.


----------



## MvAgusta (Dec 18, 2022)

Android raptor said:


> Race is kind of a retarded social construct anyway. Thinking it should determine who someone bangs or had kids with is retarded.
> 
> Plus, isn't genetic diversity supposed to be a good thing?


In the American definition it’s retarded

But not all humans are identical. Race isn’t a social construct, people have evolved separately under separate circumstances, like how dog breeds have specific traits and behaviors so do humans.


----------



## Sparkling Yuzu (Dec 18, 2022)

Save the Loli said:


> How do you square paganism with the vast evidence of pagans routinely marrying outside their race? Look at the Proto-Indo-Europeans for instance and all the peoples they mixed with (or got mixed into in the Middle East/Egypt). And while the far-left loves to exaggerate the scale of it, the Greeks and Romans didn't really have a problem mixing with Nubians, Ethiopians, etc.


I'm a socialist and against colonialism like that. Also, disgusting. 


Gog & Magog said:


> You say you are not attracted to non-white women, and yet monster girls arouse you?


I'm a straight woman (not tran), I just think monster girls are super pretty and cute. They don't arouse me. Furries are gross though bc it's too animal-like.


----------



## ♂CANAM productions♂ (Dec 18, 2022)

Save the Loli said:


> How do you square paganism with the vast evidence of pagans routinely marrying outside their race? Look at the Proto-Indo-Europeans for instance and all the peoples they mixed with (or got mixed into in the Middle East/Egypt). And while the far-left loves to exaggerate the scale of it, the Greeks and Romans didn't really have a problem mixing with Nubians, Ethiopians, etc.


Well. We all came from monkeys supossedly so......

I mean, we should be arguing that humans should have subspecies if not be classified as separate species, it's not like intergeneric hybrids aren't known to science. Fuck, they've been trying to create human-chimpanzee hybrids for a while now.


----------



## Gog & Magog (Dec 18, 2022)

Sparkling Yuzu said:


> I'm a socialist and against colonialism like that. Also, disgusting.
> 
> I'm a straight woman (not tran), I just think monster girls are super pretty and cute. They don't arouse me. Furries are gross though bc it's too animal-like.


Oh, I see now. In that case, what's your opinion on monsterboys? I'm talking tails, floppy ears, horns, a little fur or scales and such. Is any of that a turn off?


----------



## Android raptor (Dec 18, 2022)

bird.up said:


> in its natural state, genetic diversity is good, but now undesirables freely pollute the gene pool because postindustrial conveniences protect them from being weeded out


I know, sucks the British royal family and similar inbred-ass rich people are allowed to continue to make more prematurely-balding spawn.

Going by looks alone, most white supremacists also look like inbred monstrosities and thus probably shouldn't breed.


----------



## Sleazy Car Salesman (Dec 18, 2022)

whogoesthere said:


> Think he would have hated aliens if he saw them.


If aliens exist I will be racist towards them.


----------



## IAmNotAlpharius (Dec 18, 2022)

It is the duty of the White man to colonize and bleach the world by having as much sex as possible.


----------



## Norbert the Tiger (Dec 18, 2022)

IAmNotAlpharius said:


> It is the duty of the White man to colonize and bleach the world by having as much sex as possible.


*with other whites....


----------



## UERISIMILITUDO (Dec 18, 2022)

Miscegenators, faggots, and trannies have something in common: When it's just a few weirdos, sure whatever; when it's a noticeable minority advocating its lifestyle to children, then we have a problem.


----------



## IAmNotAlpharius (Dec 19, 2022)

Norbert the Tiger said:


> *with other whites....


I can’t help it, I’m Spanish.


----------



## Gog & Magog (Dec 19, 2022)

UERISIMILITUDO said:


> Miscegenators, faggots, and trannies have something in common: When it's just a few weirdos, sure whatever; when it's a noticeable minority advocating its lifestyle to children, then we have a problem.


How dare you compare the beauty of interracial love to sodomy and men who cut their dicks off!


----------



## Mothra1988 (Dec 19, 2022)

Norbert the Tiger said:


> *with other whites....


You will never have sex with a woman of any race.  lol


----------

